# Angeln an der Ostsee



## Iraido112 (25. Mai 2017)

Hallo !
Ich fahre nach heiligenhafen / grossenbrode und wollte da auch angeln. Frage ist nur wann und wo man am besten fängt und vor allem mit was ? Dazu die Frage ob Pose oder Grund ...bin in dem Bereich was das angeln an der Küste angeht ziemlich neu und würde mich über alle Tipps freuen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rippi (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Auf was willst du denn los? Nur an der Küste? Und wann?


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Ich persönlich würde eine Tour mit einem der Kutter machen. Alternativ kann man auch Brandungsangeln oder den Meerforellen nachstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iraido112 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*



rippi schrieb:


> Auf was willst du denn los? Nur an der Küste? Und wann?





Also ab dem 03.06. sind wir 9 Tage da .
Am liebsten meerforelle oder barsch aber eigentlich ist es mir egal Hauptsache Fisch fangen . Und nicht vom Boot aus das vertrage ich nicht. Besten Orte wären heiligenhafen oder grossenbrode aber ich Weiß leider nicht wo genau und mit was am besten . Jetzt kommt dein Fachwissen [emoji39]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Was ist denn an Angelgerät vorhanden?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iraido112 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde eine Tour mit einem der Kutter machen. Alternativ kann man auch Brandungsangeln oder den Meerforellen nachstellen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk





Wo hast das gemacht mit dem Brandungsangeln und mit welchem Köder und was hast für eine Variante genutzt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Man kann mit einer normalen Grundrute mit Plattfischvorfach und passendem Blei ganz passabel auf Plattfisch und Aal gehen. Als Köder sind Watt-und Seeringelwürmer super. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iraido112 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Man kann mit einer normalen Grundrute mit Plattfischvorfach und passendem Blei ganz passabel auf Plattfisch und Aal gehen. Als Köder sind Watt-und Seeringelwürmer super.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk





Wo wöre das am besten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Das Angeln auf Meerforelle ist deutlich zeitintensiver.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iraido112 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Das Angeln auf Meerforelle ist deutlich zeitintensiver.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk





Wöre für alles bereit wenn man mir die richtigen Stellen empfiehlt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

mhh... naja.....
haste überhaupt nen fischereischein??

ausserdem würde mich mal interessieren, 
ob du mit der brandungsrute
oder mit spinne los willst..???

im juni eher mau...


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Dazu würde ich in einem lokalen Angelgeschäft nachfragen. Eventuell sind die Hornhechte noch da und lassen sich gut fangen. In Heiligenhafen gibt es zwei gute Angelgeschäfte, wo man gut beraten wird.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iraido112 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*



hans albers schrieb:


> mhh... naja.....
> haste überhaupt nen fischereischein??
> 
> ausserdem würde mich mal interessieren,
> ...





Ja besitze ich aber angele sonst immer nur am Teich . Brandungsrute


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

Was hast du denn an Angelgerät zur Verfügung?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hans albers (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*

also, ..
wenn,dann abends (nachts )
am strand oder seebrücke (ab.21.00 uhr meist)

köder: wattwurm,tobiasfisch oder seeringler

am strand brauchste mind. noch nen erdspiess,
oder nen dreibein.. (ruten von 100-200g)

obwohl das im juni nur begrenzt sinn macht,
dann lieber auf ne seebrücke abends,da könnte 
evtl. noch was gehen.


----------



## rippi (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*



Iraido112 schrieb:


> Also ab dem 03.06. sind wir 9 Tage da .
> Am liebsten meerforelle oder barsch aber eigentlich ist es mir egal Hauptsache Fisch fangen . Und nicht vom Boot aus das vertrage ich nicht. Besten Orte wären heiligenhafen oder grossenbrode aber ich Weiß leider nicht wo genau und mit was am besten . Jetzt kommt dein Fachwissen [emoji39]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wenn du zu dieser Zeit auf Meerforelle los willst, wirst du eher Hornhechte fangen. Allgemein beginnt jetzt die Zeit wo es eher sinnvoll ist, nachts an eher krautigen Stränden auf Meerforellen zu angeln, mit Fliege. Das ganze Gebiet kann dort auf Meerforelle gut sein und ich würde gucken woher der Wind kommt und dann leicht auflandigen mit etwas Trübung suchen. Je dunkler es ist, desto weniger bist du von der Trübung abhängig. Wathose ist da meiner Meinung nach an allen Ständen notwendig. Ausnahmen sind da die Mole von Großenbrode und vielleicht auch noch Weissenhaus. 

 Barsch soll es in den Heiligenhafener und Großenbrodener Binnenwasser geben, habe da noch nie drauf geangelt.

 Aber hää? Erst willst du Meerforelle und Barsch und dann doch mit Brandungsrute?


----------



## Iraido112 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*



rippi schrieb:


> Wenn du zu dieser Zeit auf Meerforelle los willst, wirst du eher Hornhechte fangen. Allgemein beginnt jetzt die Zeit wo es eher sinnvoll ist, nachts an eher krautigen Stränden auf Meerforellen zu angeln, mit Fliege. Das ganze Gebiet kann dort auf Meerforelle gut sein und ich würde gucken woher der Wind kommt und dann leicht auflandigen mit etwas Trübung suchen. Je dunkler es ist, desto weniger bist du von der Trübung abhängig. Wathose ist da meiner Meinung nach an allen Ständen notwendig. Ausnahmen sind da die Mole von Großenbrode und vielleicht auch noch Weissenhaus.
> 
> Barsch soll es in den Heiligenhafener und Großenbrodener Binnenwasser geben, habe da noch nie drauf geangelt.
> 
> Aber hää? Erst willst du Meerforelle und Barsch und dann doch mit Brandungsrute?





Naja habe alles dabei aber am liebsten würde ich gern auf Forelle oder Barsch...und ja am liebsten am See /Binnengewässer da ist es am ruhigsten . 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iraido112 (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln an der Ostsee*



Iraido112 schrieb:


> Naja habe alles dabei aber am liebsten würde ich gern auf Forelle oder Barsch...und ja am liebsten am See /Binnengewässer da ist es am ruhigsten .
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





Wie gesagt bin sonst der Posenangler auf Forelle oder Barsch[emoji39]so mit dem Salzwasser habe ich es nicht so 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

